# Help needed in understanding all this crazy stuff!



## hen101 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello,

I'm newish here.  I've been reading lots of posts by people over the past few months and have laughed, cried and been inspired by them.  Thank you for this site, it is so helpful.   

Up until recently I've been holding it all together ok.  Unfortunately, I'm starting to spill over a bit now and I'm finding it very hard not to just crawl under the duvet and cry all day!   

I'm booked in for a lap and dye in January (no date sent , I assume that's because they have to know where I am on my cycle in jan before they give a date?).  She said that I'd be put to sleep for this as she is pretty convinced that she will need to do work on my tubes and might as well do the whole thing at the same time.  

Anyway, now I'm stuck with the decision of what she should do with my tubes.  If they're both scarred beyond repair she recommends them being removed to make IVF more successful.  IVF!!!      So we're to make the decision in the next couple of months.   I don't even know if I think IVF is an option for us.  It sounds so invasive and stressful.  

My other results are normal.  Testosterone, prolactin, thyroid, I'm 33 and healthy otherwise.  She said I had loads of eggs too, although how she knows that I have no idea.

To cap it all off both our parents know about what's happening in jan and the potential for us to have to have IVF (although I am not happy about them knowing why).  I wasn't prepared for the reactions.  We expected quiet support and love.  We got that.  We also got them in tears saying how deeply happy it would make them to see us have babies and that nothing would make them happier and that nothing would make my partner happier.  It's too much.  This is all my fault and now I have the pressure of letting down not only my partner but also my parents and his! 

EDIT:  Now my partners dad is convinced it's all psychological and is trying to 'fix' me.  Kind of him though this is, he doesn't and will never, know all the facts.  So this is just awkward and painful.


There is no one for me to get this off my chest to at the moment so I'm grateful for this platform to sound off on.  Thank you again.  

What a long and painful journey this is. 

hen


----------



## lisat75 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Hen,

I'm pretty new to all this as well and I'm in for the same procedure as you on the 17th of this month. So scary isn't it!!!! I'm here if you want to chat things through.

Lx


----------

